# Number 1 Song in US - March 7, 1966



## Snaquebite (Mar 8, 2008)

Ballad of the Green Beret
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA2cABI28rk&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 8, 2008)

I know all the words to the song, but didn't know it had hit No 1 back in the day.  

Tanks for posting, Snaquebite.

LL


----------



## Snaquebite (Mar 9, 2008)

It was the number one hit in the United States for five weeks in 1966 and was the number twenty-one song of 1960s


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 9, 2008)

I think you wanted this one:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2tglKP1C7aA&feature=related"]YouTube - Barry Sadler Ballad of the Green Berets  (BARRYSADLER.YA.ST)[/ame]


----------



## Sheepdog (Jul 4, 2008)

Here is a remake by Dolly Parton yes Dolly. It is actually not too bad, some traditionalist may not enjoy it as she reworded and added some parts for SOF. It takes about 10 seconds to being after download. This is from my box.net and is safe.

http://www.box.net/shared/static/1boai7o8ws.wma

Cheers!


----------



## JBS (Jul 4, 2008)

They just played this song at the conclusion of the fireworks show in our area.

It was part of a tribute to the armed forces, including Army, Navy, USMC, Air Force, and a few others- some that aren't often heard anymore- including the Ballad of the Green Beret.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 4, 2008)

Every SFA meeting - I get to really listen to it in the company of brothers - and there are always tears...

Damn, I love that tune.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jul 4, 2008)

ahh yes Sgt Barry Sadler.  Had that one memorized from the juke box at the Legion Post I grew up going to.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 6, 2008)

HoosierAnnie said:


> ahh yes Sgt Barry Sadler.  Had that one memorized from the juke box at the Legion Post I grew up going to.



My son sang 'The Ballad of the Green Beret' at a kindergarten talent show, word for word.....great moment right there....

(more like....recited it with a little jingle...but it was spectacular!!)


----------



## Typhoon (Jul 7, 2008)

> My son sang 'The Ballad of the Green Beret' at a kindergarten talent show, word for word.....great moment right there....


Way cool! I do remember Sgt. Sadler's version of the song, along with most of the lyrics, being played on the radio when I was a kid...


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 7, 2008)

razor_baghdad said:


> My son sang 'The Ballad of the Green Beret' at a kindergarten talent show, word for word.....great moment right there....
> 
> (more like....recited it with a little jingle...but it was spectacular!!)




that is just awesome!


----------

